
Open Source at DigitalOcean: Introducing Go-Qemu and Go-Libvirt - pythonist
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-go-qemu-and-go-libvirt/
======
justinclift
Looks nifty. :)

As a thought, it's probably a decent idea to add the Libvirt binding to the
their bindings page:

    
    
      https://libvirt.org/bindings.html
    

Should be pretty easy to do, as the Libvirt team are pretty responsive. Ping
them via mailing list maybe?

